# do wethers get beards and long hair like bucks



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I know it may seem silly but I do not own a wether and never had. Actually never thought about it until the family who bought 5 soon to be wethered bucks from me for pets. They were looking at my buck and they asked if their boys would get beards and long hair. 
Now two of the dams of these boys do have beards if that makes a diffrence.
Thanks


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I've owned two different wethers...both got the beards/hair, but just didn't look as masculine. I do think it depends on the breed and the goat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If they do it will be hardly noticeable.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

My wether out of a bearded doe had much less of a beard than his mom, but he did have a beard. He had short hair, but his dad had short hair, too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It depends partially on how old they were when they were wethered. My boys that were through puberty before being castrated have more beard and mane than the ones banded at 12 weeks.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

goathiker said:


> It depends partially on how old they were when they were wethered. My boys that were through puberty before being castrated have more beard and mane than the ones banded at 12 weeks.


That makes sense.

thanks everyone for your replies, I will pass the info on.


----------

